# ماهي الشركات متخصصة في عمليات الفحص اللاتلافي ndt



## Al_Mohandes (24 يوليو 2010)

سلام عليكم انا مهندس ميكانيكي واعمل في شركة بترولية في السعودية
وابحث عن شركات متخصصه في عمليات الفحص باستخدام تقنية NDT في المناطق البحرية (تحت وفوق سطح البحر)
خاصة Ultrasonic Test, Magnetic Partilces, Visual Inspection
فمن يعرف منكم يا اخواني اي من هالشركات لايبخل علينا بأسم الشركة او موقعها الالكتروني​ 
Thanks​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 يوليو 2010)

Al_Mohandes قال:


> سلام عليكم انا مهندس ميكانيكي واعمل في شركة بترولية في السعودية
> 
> وابحث عن شركات متخصصه في عمليات الفحص باستخدام تقنية NDT في المناطق البحرية (تحت وفوق سطح البحر)
> خاصة Ultrasonic Test, Magnetic Partilces, Visual Inspection
> ...


 

إليك هذا الرابط من قوقل 
وبه العديد من الشركات ..

NDT Companies in Saudi Arabia​


----------

